# Kernel 2.6.3 --> Alsa addio?

## Cagnulein

Salve ragazzi, ormai è da 20 gg che sono in uptime con il kernel 2.6.3-rc1 che va magnificamente  :Smile: 

vi volevo chiedere una cosa: visto che alsa è un modulo del kernel, potrei fare un bel emerge -C di alsa-driver?

perchè ho notato che è una dipenda di kde 3.2  :Sad: 

e cmq ieri stavo facendo un bel emerge --update world e mi è venuta fuori questo:

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'

DUMMY

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/pcmcia'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3'

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-rc1'

Makefile:406: /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-rc1/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-rc1/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-rc1'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 66, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

```

idee?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si che puoi toglierli con il kernel 2.6 non hai piu' bisogno di quel pacchetto.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> idee?
> 
> 

 

Come ha detto fedeliallalinea dovresti poter unmergere tranquillamente l'alsa-driver... a meno che tu non abbia ancora legami con il 2.4.x

----------

## SmokedHeads

Concordo !!   :Very Happy: 

gli alsa-driver servono solo se il Sound card support nella configurazione del kernel e' settato come modulo <M> ma visto che dal 2.6 e' incluso nel kernel non ne hai bosogno....segui l'ottimo howto per saperne di piu' (questo)

Buona giornata ciaoooo   :Cool:  [/i]

----------

## Cagnulein

allora è come la pensavo anche io...ma non è che se la tolgo e poi faccio un bel emerge --update world lui me lo va a riscaricare perchè è una dipendenza di kde?

va beh, ci provo stasera e poi vi so dire  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> allora è come la pensavo anche io...ma non è che se la tolgo e poi faccio un bel emerge --update world lui me lo va a riscaricare perchè è una dipendenza di kde?

 

KDE dovrebbe dipendere non direttamente da alsa-driver ma da virtual/alsa, quindi anche soddisfatto da un 2.6.

----------

## Cagnulein

hah ragazzi che mi dite invece degl'alsa-tools e gl'alsa-lib?

posso rimuovere pure quelli?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> hah ragazzi che mi dite invece degl'alsa-tools e gl'alsa-lib?
> 
> posso rimuovere pure quelli?

 

alsa-lib e' meglio che lasci mentre alsa-tools puoi toglierlo ma non avrai piu' aplay alsamixer,...

----------

## shev

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> hah ragazzi che mi dite invece degl'alsa-tools e gl'alsa-lib?
> 
> posso rimuovere pure quelli?

 

Io li terrei tutti, la sola cosa che avanza rispetto ai 2.4 è alsa-driver in quanto già compreso nel kernel, per il resto non cambia nulla (o quasi).

----------

## Cagnulein

grazie a tutti  :Smile:  allora ho fatto bene a non fare un bel ripulisti-alsa  :Razz: 

----------

